# Où acheter des mac d'occasion en Suisse ?



## AppleSpirit (6 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un connaît-il un magasin ou site qui vend des portables mac d'occasion, et ce, en Suisse ?

Merci à vous pour vos infos !


----------



## voyager007 (7 Février 2008)

En Suisse j'achète mon matériel Mac sur Ricardo.ch et pour l'instant je suis content de mes achats.
1 PowerBook G4 15 pouces, 1 Power Mac G4 400 plus 1 clavier et 2 DD de 120 GB


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2008)

voyager007 a dit:


> En Suisse j'achète mon matériel Mac sur Ricardo.ch et pour l'instant je suis content de mes achats.
> 1 PowerBook G4 15 pouces, 1 Power Mac G4 400 plus 1 clavier et 2 DD de 120 GB



En effet je connais, j'ai trouvé des Syquest 3"5 de 105 Mo l'an dernier sur ce site. Ca s'est bien passé.


----------



## twinworld (7 Février 2008)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Quelqu'un connaît-il un magasin ou site qui vend des portables mac d'occasion, et ce, en Suisse ?


 l'Apple refurbished store suisse


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> l'Apple refurbiched chtore chuiche



Très bon concheil !


----------



## djherve (8 Février 2008)

cuk.ch


----------



## twinworld (8 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Très bon concheil !


merchi, ch'est chentil


----------



## twinworld (8 Février 2008)

djherve a dit:


> cuk.ch


ah oui, tiens, c'est vrai ! j'ai déjà mis une annonce sur cuk pour me débarrasser d'un 475 et il a trouvé preneur très rapidement.


----------

